# Smoke always gets in my eyes :(



## JoshSF (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok this is probably a total noob question (I just started smoking cigars recently). I really like the look of holding a cigar in your mouth rather than your hand... but it seems the smoke always gets in my eyes and I have to pull the cigar out and rub my eyes. How does this not happen to other people?


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

It does...other people are just tougher. 

In all honesty though, I rarely hold a cigar in my mouth unless I need both hands. I think a tolerance is built up over time with the eyes, just as the tolerance to your own second hand smoke inhalation when smoking builds.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Goggles perhaps? :dance:

I have the same problem when I leave the cigar in my mouth and there's no breeze. Even sticking it out in a funky direction away from my face doesn't help and I probably look like a steam engine.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya just gotta get yer eyes broken in.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

This young gal used to have the same issue. Quick fix.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

I wear contacts and cigar smoke really dries them out. I usually just throw on a pair of sunglasses (if I'm smoking outside or in my work truck, which I usually am) and fixes the problem for me. But my eyes are fine with the smoke when I'm not wearing them.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually wear glasses and it does nothing to block the smoke. My reccomendation is to get a nice cigar ash tray that holds the cigar while you are not smoking and then take pictures of the cigar throughout the smoke that way you can still enjoy the sights. Also, if you really have to hold it in your mouth the entire time, I would suggest moving around as the smoke doesn't reach your eyes as much.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

I rarely keep the cigar in my mouth. 
When I have needed to, I get the smoke in my eyes, and usually at some point I start to salivate more than normal soakign the end of the stick... then of course I bite down and those caustic juices come back at me. Oh, man my stomach is turning now.uke:

In the end, I just try not to do it. If my hands need to be busy, the stick can wait on the ashtray, or some impromptu rest.


----------



## JoshSF (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok thanks folks... this gives me some ideas. 

Of course not holding the cigar in the mouth is an obvious solution, but not the solution I'm looking for ;-) Anyway going to play with this this weekend and will let you know if I come up with something workable.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Last time I checked cigar smoking wasn't really supposed to be a fashion statement. If your outside put on sunglasses.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't light it...
:behindsofa:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

If you are sitting when you smoke, have a little fan off to the side which will create a cross breeze, so the smoke will go off to the side instead of straight up to your eyes. Alternatively, if you have an air filter, position it close by and it will pull the smoke into itself, which also reduces the irritation.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

Whew! And here I thought was being a wuss for not being able to clamp down with a stick in mouth while working in the wood shop. I've come to the conclusion that I can only smoke when that is all I am doing, not mowing the lawn, not working in the shop, and certainly not when working my beehives(that's a whole other story!). I don't mind this, as I have decided that a good cigar deserves all my attention, and should not be a foot note to whatever else I am doing.


----------



## JoshSF (Jan 21, 2014)

This fan idea might be a winner ;-)



cpmcdill said:


> If you are sitting when you smoke, have a little fan off to the side which will create a cross breeze, so the smoke will go off to the side instead of straight up to your eyes. Alternatively, if you have an air filter, position it close by and it will pull the smoke into itself, which also reduces the irritation.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

I would say keeping smoke out of your eyes far exceeds "liking the look of holding a cigar in your mouth"


----------



## JoshSF (Jan 21, 2014)

It's true... which is why I'm looking to resolve the issue and have one without the other... this will make some people in my life very happy ;-)



PlatinumRespect said:


> I would say keeping smoke out of your eyes far exceeds "liking the look of holding a cigar in your mouth"


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dagesh said:


> Goggles perhaps? :dance:


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

defetis said:


> Last time I checked cigar smoking wasn't really supposed to be a fashion statement. If your outside put on sunglasses.


Irony....I like Irony. :biglaugh:


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

@Engineer99


----------



## tbone54 (Apr 26, 2014)

I personally wear contacts but when I take them out and wear glasses this happens to me too. I gotta either hold it in my hand in that case


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

I usually just stand on my head. Gives you a better buzz too. Just be careful while sipping the scotch through a straw.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Myrddwn said:


> Whew! And here I thought was being a wuss for not being able to clamp down with a stick in mouth while working in the wood shop. I've come to the conclusion that I can only smoke when that is all I am doing, not mowing the lawn, not working in the shop, and certainly not when working my beehives(that's a whole other story!). I don't mind this, as I have decided that a good cigar deserves all my attention, and should not be a foot note to whatever else I am doing.


Yeah I agree. I'm kind of a newb myself so I just really realized this.
I was burning some brush the other day and thought I'd fire one up. Bad idea. Didn't enjoy it much at all. Wasted a perfectly good Undercrown. 

And as far as looking cool with it in your mouth, I don't smoke cigars to look cool. I have to say though, between my beard and the cigar it is pretty badass.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Smoke very long cigars. :smile:


----------

